# Visa Approval Duration After Medicals and PCC done



## k_karthik78 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Every One,
Just wanted to check how long it takes normally to receive the visa approval letter after the Medicals has been done. 
I did my medicals on 25thsep'09 and reports were sent on oct 2nd.
PCC certifcates send on Nov2nd'09
How do we know whether the case is finalised?

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

It depends on the Visa type.

for 175 CSl , it takes around 25 days.


----------



## k_karthik78 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Thanks*



steafo said:


> It depends on the Visa type.
> 
> for 175 CSl , it takes around 25 days.


I have applied on 175 CSL


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

steafo said:


> It depends on the Visa type.
> 
> for 175 CSl , it takes around 25 days.


25 days after uploading all requested docs  Are you serious? We have many members over here who got visa next day they uploaded their last requested doc ie. PCC.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually it depends on the Case Officer, But 25 days is an average


----------



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

steafo said:


> Actually it depends on the Case Officer, But 25 days is an average


I am waiting since last 3 months


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Its an exception, You should issue a PLE. 
Good Luck,


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

My medicals and PCC happened in April'09.Till now not a word from them.Every fortnight,I raise a PLE.I have even written a couple of mails to CO.It's an agonising wait...




steafo said:


> Its an exception, You should issue a PLE.
> Good Luck,


----------



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> My medicals and PCC happened in April'09.Till now not a word from them.Every fortnight,I raise a PLE.I have even written a couple of mails to CO.It's an agonising wait...


I have raised so many PLE and written directly to CO also.. , but no reply...
All i can do is ....just wait


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Question, what is the date of the application lodgement? what is the date of the IELTS test and when did you sent the IELTS results to DIAC?


----------



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

steafo said:


> Question, what is the date of the application lodgement? what is the date of the IELTS test and when did you sent the IELTS results to DIAC?


Application date - 1st jan,2009
IELTS - Dec 2008
IELTS and Medical Submitted -- Jan 2009
CO Allocated --- June 2009
PCC submitted -- July end 2009
...........................


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Did you send any document after a period of 28 days after you lodged your application?


----------



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

yes i sent


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe this is the problem.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> My medicals and PCC happened in April'09.Till now not a word from them.Every fortnight,I raise a PLE.I have even written a couple of mails to CO.It's an agonising wait...


Gaurav and Velmoor,
Assuming that both of you are on CSL - You should leave no stone unturned for getting the visa - call up the DIAC ask them whats going on. As you uploaded everything CO requested 3-4 months back, what favour are doing to anyone by patiently waiting.

What if in early December 09 they change CSL and you guys get phased out. Then end of 2012 will look good to you :eyebrows:
Go do something. :tongue1:


----------



## ozcraz (Oct 8, 2009)

gauravmmec said:


> yes i sent


did u get extension in the date for sending the documents and sent after 28 days ......or u delayed in sending the documents beyond 28 days?


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

ozcraz said:


> did u get extension in the date for sending the documents and sent after 28 days ......or u delayed in sending the documents beyond 28 days?


What if he sent after 28 days. In India normally a (other state) PCC takes 6 weeks.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

If the delay was in the MED or PCC, the application will be refused.
Be careful guys,


----------



## ozcraz (Oct 8, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> What if he sent after 28 days. In India normally a (other state) PCC takes 6 weeks.


u can send it after 28 days ..no problem..but this need to be informed to the CO, a proof need to be submitted for that delay


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

ozcraz said:


> u can send it after 28 days ..no problem..but this need to be informed to the CO, a proof need to be submitted for that delay


Correct. But we don't to get "written extension" from CO right? Do you think that peeps get penalized for missing 28 days deadline.


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi In which team are you in, Im in the "regoin2". Iam also in the same situation, Got the CO on 15th Sep, All the required documents submited. Medicals got finalized 14th Oct. Still no news from them.

There are some others also in the same boat. I think our CO is same. Who is you CO?

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

This is a sentence sent by my CO:
*
Please note that the deadline for completing the above request is 9/12/2009
otherwise the application will be refused.*


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

steafo said:


> If the delay was in the MED or PCC, the application will be refused.
> Be careful guys,


What if the delay is due to unavoidable reasons which are not in your hand.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

steafo said:


> This is a sentence sent by my CO:
> *
> Please note that the deadline for completing the above request is 9/12/2009
> otherwise the application will be refused.*


Damn! I've never heard such a condition.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

If you warned the CO and provided him/her with the proof that you applied for the PCC or MED, then they accept.

Did you do so??


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi k_karthik78,

When did you apply? and When did you got your CO? Who is your Case Officer?

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

kasuncp said:


> Hi k_karthik78,
> 
> When did you apply? and When did you got your CO? Who is your Case Officer?
> 
> ...



Sorry for miscommunication.. i submitted the document well before the time.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ouch.. some heavy discussion in here..
i dont think they ask for medicals and pcc if the other documents are not meant.. mp is right, call them, ask for explanation because the pcc and med have an expiry date, few more months and you will not get much time for initial entry


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm Sihan who is a MODL + CSL applicant computer profession(Oracle).

I was asked to submit Medicals & PCC of both Mine & my wife's with in 70 days.which we are planning submit within first two weeks of DEC.

My problem is will it be a issue if my wife who is a dependent resigns from her current job to take care of few things. I'm bit worried .


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi sihan

why would there be an issue if she resigns? having applied for a visa doesnt mean you stop living your life and being a dependent/co-applicant she can do as she pleases, they wont even verify her company if she works there. its you who has to keep DIAC informed about your movement.


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

I applied in June 1st week 09 for Visa 175 CSL ,I was asked to submit medicals & PCC before Feb 1st week..(70 days)

Dont you all think they DIAC work load will be busy due to upcoming holidays...as for other applicants they say 28 days...but for many recents who was asked to submit Medical it's in 1st feb...


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

While I wish DIAC employees happy holidays I hope my application does not get stuck  Move along, move along...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sihan said:


> I applied in June 1st week 09 for Visa 175 CSL ,I was asked to submit medicals & PCC before Feb 1st week..(70 days)
> 
> Dont you all think they DIAC work load will be busy due to upcoming holidays...as for other applicants they say 28 days...but for many recents who was asked to submit Medical it's in 1st feb...


Sihan......
You are lucky for getting 70 days. 
There are alot in this forum saying 28 days are not enough.
Upcoming holidays will start in the mid of Dec to January.
That's why 70 days given to you.
..................................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???
Instead of granding Visa Job verification came. So having sleepless nights


----------



## ThKmOz (Oct 21, 2009)

how do you sent your PCC ?

scan and Just uploaded to your online application or
send by post mail with actual PCC to Adelaide office?

Please share me knowledge.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

u can scan it and upload it..........no need to send in post


----------



## ThKmOz (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, rangola1


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

*Visa Apporval Duration after Medicals & PCC*

Just curious to know , when will DIAC go on leave for this season


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Someone wrote that Dec and Jan are traditionally slow months so presumably DIAC goes on vacation during these two months...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Not everyone goes on vacation, i am sure they cant shut shop cos it is december, its just that around december jan the schools are off plus the festival time, most people prefer going back to their native place (as most population has migrated at some time or the other)


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I do get an acknowledgment mail for each item emailed. Doesn't look like auto-response though. So I suppose someone's alive there hehe


----------

